# Coyotes - Cannot imagine not having LGD's!



## Southern by choice (Oct 29, 2017)

Dogs have been barking a lot since the night time cooler weather has come in.
Coyotes are pretty plentiful so far this year... seeing them all over, neighbors are seeing them, you can hear them, and all the dogs for what seems like far far away are barking! It is busy out there!

We are heavily wooded and sometimes even 10 ft off the edge of the fenceline deer have been taken by coyotes... so I am super glad we have our dogs! Cannot imagine raising goats with out them.
2 of our fields, if you want to call them "fields" are dead set IN the woods.

My son was reviewing the game cam tonight-
WOW! So many coyotes! No, not the same one or two- interesting too because there are a bunch of pics where these two are always together... then singles here and there. 

This is the beauty of having the dogs.
There were so many deer! There were coyotes, raccoons, opossum and other critters... showing a healthy population of wild life out there!
I love it! 
But don't want the predators eating my lifestock or poultry!  
Goats live, chickens live, geese live, and coyotes get to live and do coyote things while my animals are safe all because of great dogs!

There are two here- There are better pics but I thought this one was cool.
Left - isn't it a beauty? The other is heading out of frame so you can only see the tail (right).
These two are always together.

I am wondering if the yotes haven't determined their territories yet... this is a bit unusual.

 My dogs


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 29, 2017)

YIKES!   Is that pic ON your property or across a fence line?  

We seem to be having a problem with them coming closer here than I've ever been aware of.  A neighbor told me that he saw one cross the road right at my house a week or so ago...    Glad I've got good dogs too!


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 29, 2017)

This cam is across the back of the neighbors property.
Right behind our back fenceline is the trail for the tractors- behind that we had hotwire for Kiko does- they are all gone now but this was posted back in May by GW- Callie and D then Callie D and Tiggs were back there at the time. 
I checked - this was from Oct 2015-  First time we got a good pic of a good partially intact deer skeleton.


 

We only have a small pasture area out front where we keep the milking does, and babies... all the other goats are in the woods.
We are surrounded by woods.

Oh @frustratedearthmother  one day I have to send you the video of the otter down at the creek- it is the cutest thing ever!
Not many otters so it is so cool to see it. Sure hope no coyotes get it. 
I think that is why I love having the dogs so much... I LOVE the wildlife here- it is plentiful. I want it to stay that way. I also don't want things eating my farm animals. 

We have so many lizards, snakes, frogs, toads, skinks, salamanders... they really make me happy. 

Sadly a few toads have been run over recently in our gravel driveway. Always makes us sad here... Toads are so jolly and they hang out, never afraid... GW LOVES toads!
She always says if I meet a Prince and give him a kiss do you think he'll turn into a toad? 
Look how cute!  look at those adorable feet! 
  

As many coyotes as everyone is seeing I think it will be a tough year.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 30, 2017)

We like toads too(!)and lizards, and geckos and all manner of bug eating amphibians and reptilians!

Heard the coyotes last night right across the road...so close!


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Oct 30, 2017)

We have also had an increase in coyote activity here. It really started when Wesson got sick last fall. But there are a lot more around now then I ever remember before. Unfortunately for our neighbor, our LGDs do not go onto her property. I got the call last Wed that, while her 16 year old daughter was outside, a coyote came into their yard around 11:00am and tried to take one of their 8 week old pups. The bitch attacked and got really chewed up, then the German Shepherd came and rammed the coyote while the daughter threw (and hit it) with rocks. The coyote ran away.

As soon as I got home from school I went over to treat the wounds on the bitch and pup. The pup only had a puncture on top of its head where the coyote had tried carrying it off. Unfortunately, the bitch was behind on her rabbies and obviously, the pup wasn't old enough for it. For the sake of my kids and hers, I told her she had to quarantine them until she could be sure the coyote wasn't infected. 

I never had to worry about coyotes on any part of my property until Wesson got sick. Now, with my new LGD pups in their own pastures and Wesson not allowed to run around the whole property, there is a good chance they will be on my property. However, they will not be in my pastures!


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Oct 30, 2017)

Before Smith and Wesson grew up, we would have coyotes crossing in front of our house or in our backyard whenever they wanted.


----------



## AClark (Oct 30, 2017)

We are having coyote issues too. I'm about to do some calling when it's a little less windy. I also have a resident skunk that is about to meet it's maker.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 31, 2017)

Coyotes here too! Before we moved in and I was coming up to work on the inside of the house, coyotes came right up to the house at night. Then we moved, and over time, got the place all fenced in. Good fences, GOOD DOGS and no coyotes. We heard coyotes killing a stray dog right outside our front gate one night, it was screaming. There is a 1,000 acre high wire fenced ranch behind us that cuts off a lot of their travels, but they are all over the ranch across the road from us.


----------



## confederatemule (Nov 1, 2017)

That is a beautiful Coyote.


----------



## Robyn8 (Nov 1, 2017)

I'm curious what you all do about your LGD barking and neighbors.  We have 10 acres and the neighbors on one side are pretty far off with woods between us but they made a comment that they can hear our 11 month old pyr very well.  Actually the exact comment was your rooster isn't nearly as loud as your dog.  He sleeps in the house and is only outside when we're home and isn't even allowed to roam more than the acre right around our house.  So I'm curious do you guys that leave your dogs out at night have issues with neighbor complaints?  Will our boy get better about not barking at all the deer and turkeys he hears?  I know barking is part of their job and not complaining about our beloved pup.  Just curious.
Thanks!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 1, 2017)

Robyn8 said:


> I'm curious what you all do about your LGD barking and neighbors.  We have 10 acres and the neighbors on one side are pretty far off with woods between us but they made a comment that they can hear our 11 month old pyr very well.  Actually the exact comment was your rooster isn't nearly as loud as your dog.  He sleeps in the house and is only outside when we're home and isn't even allowed to roam more than the acre right around our house.  So I'm curious do you guys that leave your dogs out at night have issues with neighbor complaints?  Will our boy get better about not barking at all the deer and turkeys he hears?  I know barking is part of their job and not complaining about our beloved pup.  Just curious.
> Thanks!



LGD's bark. They are suppose to, that is how they deter predators.
Some dogs do nonsense barking, but most are barking for a reason.
A young dog may take time to learn the difference.

There are many things out there that you cannot see, smell, or hear but your dog can and so it does bark for warning.

With your neighbors it is best to let them know it is a younger dog and still learning but that is exactly why you have him. To deter coyotes, bears, fox, whatever the predators are in your region. 

*I would say those words UN-apologetically. *
At this time of year with fall here leaves off trees deer rutting etc the predator activity is higher and there is more barking.
At the same time once a dog learns when and why to bark as well as the presence and scent of the dog is "known" many predators that have frequented the area tend to move on. 

Knowing the different sounds of barks your dog makes is important as well. This will help you to calm the dog and correct unnecessary barking.
Knowing the different pitches also alerts you to know when to get up, get your gun and go out.

Not just for animal predators but people too...
Our dogs have deterred livestock theft attempt at 3 in the morning- 
alerted us one evening of a man with a flashlight walking along our fenceline-
Their pitch and intensity of bark are uniquely different that with going nuts over coyotes.

Where this can become an issue is many places have allowances for LGD's and are considered livestock- but if you have no livestock then the dog could be considered a pet and not fall under the same category and then be considered a nuisance.


----------



## Robyn8 (Nov 1, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> LGD's bark. They are suppose to, that is how they deter predators.
> Some dogs do nonsense barking, but most are barking for a reason.
> A young dog may take time to learn the difference.
> 
> ...



Oh yes I do realize our pup is hearing a lot more than we can and we really don't mind I was just wondering how it actually works on a real farm.  We're just in a beginnings of building our hobby farm and only have chickens.  Our boy is a really just a pet at this point although he sure does take his job of protecting us seriously!  We have noticed a lot less coyotes since we've gotten him and more rabbits and deer so I like to think he's keeping them at bay.  Either way he's an amazing dog and we love him!


----------



## Baymule (Nov 1, 2017)

Your dog is young and just learning. Mine used to bark ALL the time, an acorn falling, a rabbit farted, a possum crossed the road, coyotes, the neighbors DARED to go in their own back yard, another acorn falling..... and one neighbor has a LOUD Dodge 1 ton dually diesel that they absolutely despise. When he cranks it up, they drop what they are doing and run to the fence to bark and chase it away. 

When it is a "something" bark, I go outside and talk to them. I never fuss at them for doing their job. If they are barking just to be barking, I tap on the window, if they don't stop, I open the door and calmly say "hush" and they do. Our female has a "Mirf" bark that tells us she is barking just to be barking. LOL

We have 8 sheep, 3 horses, chickens, ducks and the dogs keep predators away. Coyotes would wipe us out other wise. 

You should let him stay out more. When you get more animals you will want him out there with them. Don't worry about your neighbors, be proud of your dog and let them know that he protects your farm. Our neighbors can hear our dogs too. Some have even learned the difference between their barks. LOL


----------



## Robyn8 (Nov 1, 2017)

Thanks for the comments! Our boy is definitely learning and getting better.  He knows the UPS guy and Dad out hunting are ok, as is the neighbor walking his dogs but other strange noises are under suspicion.  I only go to the office 2 days a week so he's really outside a lot.  It's just when we're alseep I don't fully trust him out alone.  I can tell his different barks so that's good at least!  I just don't want to leave him out all night and totally annoy my neighbors.  We are zoned rural residential so I doubt they would consider a LGD a livestock animal but I can look into the ordinance.


----------



## babsbag (Nov 1, 2017)

I have 4 dogs and I bought the land next to us so I would never have to worry about neighbors on that side. I have one neighbor that hates my dogs, but we got lucky on few fronts...they moved and the house is empty, we moved the dogs farther away from the fence line due to the dairy. And last but not least I had to have my "barker" put down (not lucky for that one) and my new dog doesn't bark unless there is a reason; none of them do. 

That being said they have been very busy the last few weeks, barking for hours on end at about midnight. I hear a lot of coyotes around us all the time and sometimes my dogs bark at them and sometimes they don't. But whatever is out there now they are taking very seriously. We have Mt Lions, bobcats, bears, and all the small stuff so who knows, just glad I have my dogs...and good fences.


----------



## greybeard (Nov 2, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> Oh @frustratedearthmother one day I have to send you the video of the otter down at the creek- it is the cutest thing ever!
> Not many otters so it is so cool to see it. Sure hope no coyotes get it


Just don't ever let otters get established in a farm pond if you want fish. They won't leave till they've eaten every fish in the pond, and if the pond is big enough, they'll raise enough young there to help 'em clean the pond out. They aren't like vegetarian beaver, otters are omnivores at best and hungry carnivores if there's plenty of live things for them to eat.


----------



## mystang89 (Nov 16, 2017)

Lol love the toads! I was hunting deer a few weeks ago towards the back of my property which is only about 300ft or so from the sheep. Towards the end I just happened to be turned in the right direction and a cayote strolls right past the deer stand. Had there not been so much vegetation I'd have put an arrow throw it.

That said, they are beautiful animals.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 15, 2017)

Coyotes are crazy lately! There has been a lot of activity. I was down at a friend's farm doing evening chores (she had something come up and needed someone to milk & feed her goats). As soon as the sun was setting a bunch lit off. They were really close. Same thing here, although we have the dogs so they try to sneak up later in the night. Another friend (few miles from here) has several coyotes running her fences… and she has 4 LGD's. Another (also a few miles from here) is seeing coyotes in broad daylight. 

My hay guy (neighbor) said the coyotes have been really bad over at his place too. He's shot a handful already as he sees them- not a real hunt. He showed me something a bit disturbing though, these coyotes are getting big. Really big. Some obviously crossed with something else (they think maybe part wolf but who knows, I know coy-dogs are common too). 

Last night all the LGD's were going balistic. They were very intense and on the far corner of the property. The dogs wouldn't let up so SBC, her son, and I all grabbed flashlights and headed out. She went to the "back field" and I to the "front field". I called out to Blue and he ran to me, I told him to "get it" and he took off the the far corner. I followed and as I got half way across the field I could hear something… a dog screaming. The sound was just terrible  (NOT our dog) 
It sounded like the dog was being attacked/eaten. 

We drove by where is sounded like the screaming dog would be, but the woods are thick and deep. I was shining a flashlight and I thought I saw a set of eyes but wasn't 100% sure. Soon after we could no longer hear the dog but I heard a few coyote yips. 

Our neighbor had two dogs taken off his porch, even with a Rottie present so I know it can certainly happen. (This was a few years ago, they no longer have little dogs) 

So thankful for our LGD's!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 15, 2017)

Yeah something is really upsetting the dogs... last night was awful but I noticed yesterday the dogs in the day were on the line and stayed tight to the goats, head up spanning the sight line on high alert. Today the same, and really going ballistic. We are talking late afternoon - not even nighttime yet. Then at one point about 30 minutes before dark I look  out and every single goat, EVERY SINGLE GOAT, was in the baby pen! Usually when there is a high threat the dogs will move the goats or the goats hearing a particular signal from the dogs will go to the barn... not this time, through the barn and all were in the  baby pen standing there, many looking at the house. Dogs out doing their job.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 15, 2017)

@Goat Whisperer coyotes killed a stray dog one night practically at our front gate. I heard the screams over the TV. (DH keeps it loud-I'll soon be as deaf as him )  I ran out on the porch, DH came out too. That dog was screaming, the yotes were yipping, then all went silent. It was awful to hear.

@Southern by choice  reckon y'all have a cougar?


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 15, 2017)

Nah, not here.  Bobcat is the biggest cat we're going to get...West in the mountains will.
What you are describing with the stray is what I think may have happened last night.  There really aren't strays here so I imagine it was someone's pet or farm dog. 

I honestly cannot imagine raising livestock without our LGD's.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 15, 2017)

Gosh Bay that is terrible. Poor dog  
We don't have many strays here, this was most likely someone's pet. 

We've had cougar sightings here (I didn't believe it until a few "reliable sources" had said they actually saw one.). But I think they'd be farther out in deeper woods. I think we just have an abundance of coyotes this year.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 15, 2017)

Cougars are making a comeback in a lot of areas. They are in places you would not expect. Their scream will send shivers up your spine.


----------

